# Culinary Fundamentals Book



## latemp (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm looking for a good book, possibly even text book with all of the culinary principles/fundamentals(the basics) that you would learn in culinary school. right now i am looking at buying the professional chef or on cooking: a textbook of culinary fundamentals. any advice?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wayne Gisslen's The Chef's Art is the better textbook imho.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

"Jacques Pépin's Complete Techniques" isn't too shabby either.


----------



## countrykook (Apr 8, 2012)

On Cooking and On baking are pretty good - mine are old - found 3rd edition of On Cooking at Goodwill in cookbook section for $ 5.00 last fall.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The New Professional Chef is a good choice. You may want to add The Art and Science of Culinary Preperation.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Jacques Pépin's Complete Techniques, ISBN 1-57912-165-9


----------

